# Ronnie Duncan's greatest moment



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Ronnie Duncan has had some bad moments since being an announcer for the Cavaliers but here's one instance where he was alright.

*Damon Jones, Damon Jones, Damon Jonesss*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eGngEHeBlDc"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eGngEHeBlDc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------

